# Changes to forum management



## admin

My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.

Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.

I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.

If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.

-Philip


----------



## Denton

Pay raises to be announced, soon?

Oh, and the key to the executive liquor cabinet as a benefit would be nice.


----------



## Targetshooter

Very cool count me in if any help is needed ,, I have grown to love being on this site ,, I will support it the best way I can ,, Thank You all for what you have done with the PF site .


----------



## MisterMills357

Will coffee and doughnuts be served? Or maybe Jack Daniels? Since I will miss any parties, feel free to mail the said items to my domicile. I think that I gave my real address in my bio.
I may be unbalanced, but I am a happpyy unbalanced.


----------



## admin

Denton said:


> Pay raises to be announced, soon?
> 
> Oh, and the key to the executive liquor cabinet as a benefit would be nice.


Its attached to the key ring with the executive washroom, just waiting for it to be returned since a few of us share the one key...



MisterMills357 said:


> Will coffee and doughnuts be served? Or maybe Jack Daniels? Since I will miss any parties, feel free to mail the said items to my domicile. I think that I gave my real address in my bio.
> I may be unbalanced, but I am a happpyy unbalanced.
> View attachment 16057


I do love me some Whiskey/Bourbon.

-Philip


----------



## Denton

> I do love me some Whiskey/Bourbon.
> 
> -Philip


Not that I am one to ever encourage drinking, but I have two words - Buffalo Trace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Executive washroom?
All this time I've been using the outhouse behind the building!


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> Executive washroom?
> All this time I've been using the outhouse behind the building!


I thought you were doing that because you are old and set in your ways.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Oh, I forgot to add - no key to the liquor cabinet for me, please.
I seem to be allergic to alcohol - it makes me break out in handcuffs.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Question Philip,why is verticalscope taking over most of theses forums?..buying it?,managing it?.you folks have taken over three other forums I visit in the past three days.


----------



## Denton

In honor of our new bosses:


----------



## Robb_b

Wow from a quick Google search all I see is the amount of forums VS has ruined and the people who they started to charge for what was once free. Way to ruin this place by selling it to a sorry company who doesn't care a dang but about the site and just wants money.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

When are you going to start paying dividends on the shares


----------



## SOCOM42

That would be the last thing I would do, pay to be here or any other forum.


----------



## admin

MI.oldguy said:


> Question Philip,why is verticalscope taking over most of theses forums?..buying it?,managing it?.you folks have taken over three other forums I visit in the past three days.


We acquired a number of outdoor and firearm related sites from forumfoundry.com. You may not have been aware of who the ownership was in the past.



Robb_b said:


> Wow from a quick Google search all I see is the amount of forums VS has ruined and the people who they started to charge for what was once free. Way to ruin this place by selling it to a sorry company who doesn't care a dang but about the site and just wants money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


The site has been owned and operated by a company for some time. Just because you read it on the internet does not mean its necessarily true. The site is free to access, it will remain free to access.



Slippy's-Attorney said:


> When are you going to start paying dividends on the shares


I was not aware the site was publicly traded. 

-Philip


----------



## Robb_b

There is a guy on ripoff report posting about being ripped off for a lifetime membership in a forum by VS and about how the had a guy that worked for the government using government computers to run the site he was on. Not sure it's legit but makes some very interesting points.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

SOCOM42 said:


> That would be the last thing I would do, pay to be here or any other forum.


You have not had to pay in the past, you will not pay to use the site moving forward. 
-Philip


----------



## Robb_b

admin said:


> We acquired a number of outdoor and firearm related sites from forumfoundry.com. You may not have been aware of who the ownership was in the past.
> 
> The site has been owned and operated by a company for some time. Just because you read it on the internet does not mean its necessarily true. The site is free to access, it will remain free to access.
> 
> I was not aware the site was publicly traded.
> 
> -Philip


When I can quick search a company and get hundreds of hits about how sorry the admin company is I lend some but never total credence to it. Sorry Phillip not shooting at you personally just shit like this makes me suspicious.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

admin said:


> The site is free to access, it will remain free to access. -Philip


I do suppose though, VS will be looking for that common $20.00 "donation"?

Time to turn orange???


----------



## admin

Robb_b said:


> There is a guy on ripoff report posting about being ripped off for a lifetime membership in a forum by VS and about how the had a guy that worked for the government using government computers to run the site he was on. Not sure it's legit but makes some very interesting points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


I will try my best to clear the air. Some sites have paid membership options and when we take over management of a site if it has a paid option we keep it or try to find a way to improve it. Registering, posting, reading etc is all free across the network. If a site has a paid membership program its similar to paying for better seats at a ball game or concert, you are simply paying for more options. This in some cases includes site merch, more pm storage space, bigger avatars etc. When you register and log in you agree to the site's rules. The mod/admin team help to enforce these rules to keep the community civil as its always been. If you pay for admission to a theater for example and start throwing your popcorn at other patrons or speak loudly over the film you typically will be ejected and not offered compensation. In this case the user was banned from the site for not playing by some basic site rules but demanded they where given back the money they paid originally. The reference to government employees/computers is a new one for me. If you have the link to this handy send it my way, I would like to be able to answer this one for you.

-Philip


----------



## admin

SOCOM42 said:


> I do suppose though, VS will be looking for that common $20.00 "donation"?


Where you asked for $20 donations in the past?
-Philip


----------



## BuckB

SOCOM42 said:


> I do suppose though, VS will be looking for that common $20.00 "donation"?
> 
> Time to turn orange???


Orange is ALWAYS good!


----------



## SOCOM42

admin said:


> Where you asked for $20 donations in the past?
> -Philip


No, but browsing through the company history it appears that it is the common course of action post takeover.


----------



## Robb_b

SOCOM42 said:


> I do suppose though, VS will be looking for that common $20.00 "donation"?
> 
> Time to turn orange???


What I read were lots of complaints of people who had previously donated getting automatically drafted again through PayPal. Some received notice some didn't.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

read the same^^^^^


$$$$$$$$$$= orange


----------



## Robb_b

Deleted for stupidity.


----------



## AquaHull

Orange is only good if you're not green

My Momma was Orange, and Daddy was Green. Quite the mix up


----------



## AquaHull

Time to spit out the cookies


----------



## paraquack

As little as I trust our illustrious government under obama, I will be watching you very closely.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Denton said:


> In honor of our new bosses:


I mean, whatever else you say, that is a kick-ass song...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

SO... company buys a forum full of people who are suspicious of authority, uneasy about privacy, and who regularly pretty much all (including myself) put on our tin-foil-hats and hope our brains don't melt from alien death rays...

To say we have "trust issues" is like saying the Titanic got it's paint scraped by an ice cube... 

This should end well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

admin said:


> I will try my best to clear the air. Some sites have paid membership options and when we take over management of a site if it has a paid option we keep it or try to find a way to improve it. Registering, posting, reading etc is all free across the network. If a site has a paid membership program its similar to paying for better seats at a ball game or concert, you are simply paying for more options. This in some cases includes site merch, more pm storage space, bigger avatars etc. When you register and log in you agree to the site's rules. The mod/admin team help to enforce these rules to keep the community civil as its always been. If you pay for admission to a theater for example and start throwing your popcorn at other patrons or speak loudly over the film you typically will be ejected and not offered compensation. In this case the user was banned from the site for not playing by some basic site rules but demanded they where given back the money they paid originally. The reference to government employees/computers is a new one for me. If you have the link to this handy send it my way, I would like to be able to answer this one for you.
> 
> -Philip


Folks, I am a member of at least 60 different forums. Ones such as this, veteran, history, strictly firearm, etc.
Many are as Philip says - basic is free, more advanced such as even having an avatar or sig line, costs extra. This is not unusual.


----------



## SOCOM42

I belong to three total, one too many.
I am not vain enough to pay for enhancing my position in any form.
These places get paid plenty by advertisers for the hits.
Well folks, after all, it is about money, that is why VS picked up the place, wait for the swamping of ads, seen it before.


----------



## azrancher

Is there any chance you can buy up SB and get rid of Kev and his incompetent moderators?
*
Rancher *


----------



## azrancher

azrancher said:


> Is there any chance you can buy up SB and get rid of Kev and his incompetent moderators?


OMG, did I say that in my outside voice, my BAN will be extended indefinitely, ... Oh Well!

*Rancher *

Edited to add: It did get extended by a day, either that or the software doesn't know what day it is...


----------



## admin

Robb_b said:


> What I read were lots of complaints of people who had previously donated getting automatically drafted again through PayPal. Some received notice some didn't.
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


They paid extra perks through a subscription. It tells them when they sign up that it will renew one year from the date they paid. The forum sends a notice out to let users know they are about to expire. We refund users who complain about being billed without their acknowledgement and missed the notice the first time as long as they are letting us know within a reasonable time frame that they were billed.



SOCOM42 said:


> No, but browsing through the company history it appears that it is the common course of action post takeover.


I would check the dates of the complaints you found since its not common practice for us to add premium programs to sites.



paraquack said:


> As little as I trust our illustrious government under obama, I will be watching you very closely.


And I am open to suggestions and constructive criticisms.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I mean, whatever else you say, that is a kick-ass song...


Agreed.



azrancher said:


> Is there any chance you can buy up SB and get rid of Kev and his incompetent moderators?
> *
> Rancher *


I don't think I know of SB?

-Philip


----------



## M118LR

Is it time to tell them how we really feel????????????

I mean how many of US haven't been thrown out of better places than this before????????????

Changes in Latitude = Changes in Attitude.


----------



## tango

Well, we shall see---


----------



## AquaHull

M118LR said:


> Is it time to tell them how we really feel????????????
> 
> I mean how many of US haven't been thrown out of better places than this before????????????
> 
> Changes in Latitude = Changes in Attitude.


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## Denton

This is hilarious!
I knew we were a paranoid lot, but DAYUM!!

Meetvthe new boss; same as the old boss!

All is well, folks.

Hen you see RPD and me heading for exits, try to keep up. Until then, all is well.


----------



## M118LR

AquaHull, David Allen Coe did sing the "Perfect Country Song", but as it stands today I think I have to listen to this:


----------



## OSOKILL

Denton said:


> This is hilarious!
> I knew we were a paranoid lot, but DAYUM!!
> 
> Meetvthe new boss; same as the old boss!
> 
> All is well, folks.
> 
> Hen you see RPD and me heading for exits, try to keep up. Until then, all is well.


this is way past hilarious if they didnt make the announcement they would have never known. but they did now its the end of life as everyone knows it

sure is a good thing you all are preppers ... just figured you would be .... ummm ... prepared for change ha


----------



## M118LR

ffadmin said:


> this is way past hilarious if they didnt make the announcement they would have never known. but they did now its the end of life as everyone knows it
> 
> sure is a good thing you all are preppers ... just figured you would be .... ummm ... prepared for change ha


Prepared yes, did you think we had to like it?????

How much of the suck did you think we needed to share?????


----------



## Montana Rancher

admin said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.
> 
> Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


An interesting post,

So is this a corporate takeover? or a sellout to money?

I'm good with all of it but if you don't mind take DENTON off your "team"

He is a worthless sumbitch unless all you care about is a FOOL egging people along. I haven't seen a realevent post from his ever, just thoughtless banter than makes me think of the Trump campaign.

Good luck.


----------



## M118LR

Denton said:


> This is hilarious!
> I knew we were a paranoid lot, but DAYUM!!
> 
> Meetvthe new boss; same as the old boss!
> 
> All is well, folks.
> 
> Hen you see RPD and me heading for exits, try to keep up. Until then, all is well.


Ya'll ain't going nowhere till I draw Ya some "Kilroy's" with an arrow to point to the direction of "Trouble" (link for the young: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilroy_was_here )


----------



## admin

Montana Rancher said:


> An interesting post,
> 
> So is this a corporate takeover? or a sellout to money?
> 
> I'm good with all of it but if you don't mind take DENTON off your "team"
> 
> He is a worthless sumbitch unless all you care about is a FOOL egging people along. I haven't seen a realevent post from his ever, just thoughtless banter than makes me think of the Trump campaign.
> 
> Good luck.


Change of management, we just wanted to get to know what you all wanted to make the site better. 
-Philip


----------



## M118LR

admin said:


> Change of management, we just wanted to get to know what you all wanted to make the site better.
> -Philip


https://www.dysfunctionalveterans.com/

Need I say more?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

admin said:


> I don't think I know of SB?
> 
> -Philip


That is Survivalist Boards.
If you think THIS place is slightly unhinged, go over there and look around.:-o

Disclaimer: I have been a member there for years, have thousands of posts, and like a lot of the old timers, rarely even visit any more.:facepalm:


----------



## Urinal Cake

Robb_b said:


> Wow from a quick Google search all I see is the amount of forums VS has ruined and the people who they started to charge for what was once free. Way to ruin this place by selling it to a sorry company who doesn't care a dang but about the site and just wants money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk





Robb_b said:


> There is a guy on ripoff report posting about being ripped off for a lifetime membership in a forum by VS and about how the had a guy that worked for the government using government computers to run the site he was on. Not sure it's legit but makes some very interesting points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk





Robb_b said:


> When I can quick search a company and get hundreds of hits about how sorry the admin company is I lend some but never total credence to it. Sorry Phillip not shooting at you personally just shit like this makes me suspicious.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Ouch!


----------



## azrancher

admin said:


> I don't think I know of SB?


Can I whisper this here... Survivalist Boards

Probably why most of us are here.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

rice paddy daddy said:


> That is Survivalist Boards.
> If you think THIS place is slightly unhinged, go over there and look around.:-o
> Disclaimer: I have been a member there for years, have thousands of posts, and like a lot of the old timers, rarely even visit any more.:facepalm:


You will be banned, I will talk to Mel.

*Rancher*


----------



## Maine-Marine

Montana Rancher said:


> An interesting post,
> 
> So is this a corporate takeover? or a sellout to money?
> 
> I'm good with all of it but if you don't mind take DENTON off your "team"
> 
> He is a worthless sumbitch unless all you care about is a FOOL egging people along. I haven't seen a realevent post from his ever, just thoughtless banter than makes me think of the Trump campaign.
> 
> Good luck.


The day denton is gone is the day me and my 6 other user names leave also


----------



## azrancher

Maine-Marine said:


> The day denton is gone is the day me and my 6 other user names leave also


Only six....

I have 20 ID's with separate IP addresses.

*Rancher*


----------



## bigwheel

admin said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.
> 
> Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


Think you best show us some bikin pics of Helena. Otherwise some of us are liable to get really pissed off. We dont like changes.


----------



## BuckB

SOCOM42 said:


> read the same^^^^^
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$= orange


No, I meant the orange web site.


----------



## SAR-1L

admin said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.
> 
> Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


A) Sure, how long have you and the new management been invested in prepping?
B) Or what is your background and experience that peaks your interest in ownership of this forum?
C) Or is purely financial numbers for you?


----------



## SOCOM42

SAR-1L said:


> A) Sure, how long have you and the new management been invested in prepping?
> B) Or what is your background and experience that peaks your interest in ownership of this forum?
> C) Or is purely financial numbers for you?


Imo, C


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Does anyone have a problem with capitalism? Where I come from, making money legally is not a dirty thing.


----------



## azrancher

rice paddy daddy said:


> Does anyone have a problem with capitalism? Where I come from, making money legally is not a dirty thing.


This really is a rough crowd to play to...

Do you like sheep?

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor

M118LR said:


> I
> 
> Changes in Latitude = Changes in Attitude.


This too is a kick ass song.


----------



## M118LR

What we need is a Green Dragon Tavern. (link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Dragon_Tavern)

What incorporation would expect a passive takeover of a site that the inhabitants pride themselves as being "Son's of Liberty" !

Common sense would have dictated that they just bought the "HOUSE" a round. JMHO.


----------



## bigwheel

Judo chopper?


----------



## 1895gunner

Welcome aboard.

1895gunner


----------



## Gunner's Mate

I will volunteer for moderator of liqur cabinet ( I call Shotgun)


----------



## M118LR

Gunner's Mate said:


> I will volunteer for moderator of liqur cabinet ( I call Shotgun)


Midshipmen HONOR CODE applies Gun's!


----------



## bigwheel




----------



## SOCOM42

BuckB said:


> No, I meant the orange web site.


I got that, it is what I meant, $ = migration> OTP.


----------



## Dubyagee

You people are buying everything. .


----------



## New guy 101

admin said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.
> 
> Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


Will we be required to under go sensitivity training endorsed by the LGBT community; or institute a common core behavioral code of conduct. Or keep the forum a non-offensive to all who could be offended forum?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

admin said:


> Change of management, we just wanted to get to know what you all wanted to make the site better.
> -Philip


Okay Phil,

I'm gonna tell ya how it is straight up. We have kind of a ritual and expectations for first time posters here at PF ....... and I gotta tell ya, you have fell a little short. First of all, we like all newbies to post in the Intro thread and tell us a little about themselves &#8230;&#8230;.. not some corp they are affiliated with.

You can start with:
Why you are interested in prepping or a survival lifestyle?
How far along are your preps and what are your strengths and weaknesses?
Are you here to teach, learn, or just piss us off?

After you tell us about yourself, we will weigh your responses for free entry into our conversations or decide if you must proceed with the newbie ritual. That's where we rough ya up a bit&#8230;&#8230;.just to see what you are made of and how thick skinned you are. Most never survive this Q&A, to post again here. Perhaps you can look at some of your responses from members here and see how you are doing. Maybe, you want to reconsider, back up and try again. You shoulda figured beforehand that we are pretty particular about who we hang out with at OUR PLACE, and with whom we share trade secrets learned by years of preparation. We call it OPSEC.

Just to be fair &#8230;. I'll tell you up front a little about myself:
I don't always play fair.
I will not be politically correct about anything.
I will not play nice.
If I see a dumbass, idiot or coward &#8230;&#8230; I will call you out.
If I hear bullshit or horseshit, I will name it. Note &#8230;.. Unless it's some personal hurling of my own.

That should do it for starters, so speak up or at least tell a joke.

A Watchman


----------



## New guy 101

And Phillip, seeing as there is new management, will folks with a lifetime ban under the previous owners be reviewed to discern if they where truly owing one or if it was purely a spiteful act by an embarrassed mode/admin/other? 

I would like to see some of the old favorites back such a MRS. Inor and Inor and some of their friends return. Seemed like participation was higher and more active a few years ago. Just saying....

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman

SOCOM42 said:


> I got that, it is what I meant, $ = migration> OTP.


Nooooo......... Don't tell everyone!


----------



## Auntie

Hello Admin aka Phillip,

I am the crazy Auntie of the forum. I have a few questions, sorry if I seem a little daft but better daft than confused. Are you management or are you (the company you are with not you personally) buying the forum? Are you planning on any changes in the near future, if so what are the expected changes? Will the current moderators be our everyday contacts? Are you or any of your people interested in the prepping aspect of this forum or are you just management? Have you reviewed the forum, and are you familiar with the main posters?

Would it be possible for you to edit your name to Admin Phillip? I am old and forget names, hahaha.

Well that is all for now, welcome aboard even though you didn't follow forum guidelines with an official introduction.


----------



## bigwheel

Yes..the person with the fuzzy bottom needs to get Mr. and Mrs. Inor back over here. In additon to any other famous departed folks. Smart thinking. I cant remember is Hawg Rider is currently kicked off or not.


----------



## Boss Dog

Well, this just happened over at defensivecarry too.


----------



## SittingElf

My concern with this is wanting an *ABSOLUTE* guarantee from the new owners that NO information about me...or especially my email or other personal info will be shared or sold outside of this forum...*EVER*!

Corporate entities that buy active and large forums like this one, often sell member lists with "interest" info to companies who are willing to pay big $$ for the leads, after which your email account and home mailbox are filled with unsolicited "offers". This also has serious issues with OPSEC.

Will the new administration commit to ABSOLUTE confidentiality, and guarantee that no information on ANY member will be shared outside of the walls of _*THIS*_ forum...EVER??


----------



## SOCOM42

A Watchman said:


> Nooooo......... Don't tell everyone!


What is wrong with Off The Road, OTR???


----------



## SOCOM42

A Canadian company, probably backers of NWO trudeau.
What say you Tactical Canuck?

I have had some thoughts.
Why are they making a massive grab of these sites?
Is it strictly for economic enrichment or building a data base for the government's without having to go through the courts?
They just picked up the defensive carry forum, most of the admin admittedly do not carry, how many prep???
The acquisition is not based on content interest, then what is the motivation, other than economic, information flow control?
I don't trust either country's political structure, something has a mackerel tinge.
Don't worry the mods will be gradually removed and replaced with party liners, then the choking will begin, gradually.
Just because I am paranoid, does not mean they are not out to get me AND you!


----------



## Denton

Once upon a time, a fellow named Mike started this board. A super guy; I can only pray he is doing well. A very few of you will remember him as MWhartman.

Mike sold the board to a group called Forum Foundry.

Y'all did know this forum was merely one of many owned by an evil, capitalist group of people who were looking to earn some income, right?

FF (FF, as in Forum Foundry, FFARL, FFADMIN, FF-DUH!) sold boards to another group of evil capitalists. Oh, my goodness! What does this mean???

They didn't have to say a thing. It wouldn't have meant a thing to the community had they said nothing. Conversations would have gone on as usual, but they felt the need to say hello. Damn them bastards! How dare they?

Sheesh.


----------



## Prepared One

admin said:


> Change of management, we just wanted to get to know what you all wanted to make the site better.
> -Philip


Open bar and free women.


----------



## Dubyagee

These Canadians bought XDtalk too.


----------



## stevekozak

P


Denton said:


> Once upon a time, a fellow named Mike started this board. A super guy; I can only pray he is doing well. A very few of you will remember him as MWhartman.
> 
> Mike sold the board to a group called Forum Foundry.
> 
> Y'all did know this forum was merely one of many owned by an evil, capitalist group of people who were looking to earn some income, right?
> 
> FF (FF, as in Forum Foundry, FFARL, FFADMIN, FF-DUH!) sold boards to another group of evil capitalists. Oh, my goodness! What does this mean???
> 
> They didn't have to say a thing. It wouldn't have meant a thing to the community had they said nothing. Conversations would have gone on as usual, but they felt the need to say hello. Damn them bastards! How dare they?
> 
> Sheesh.


This new boss, same as the old boss rhetoric is probably not assusaging anyone's paranoia, and might be adding to it, Comrade.


----------



## Maine-Marine

New guy 101 said:


> And Phillip, seeing as there is new management, will folks with a lifetime ban under the previous owners be reviewed to discern if they where truly owing one or if it was purely a spiteful act by an embarrassed mode/admin/other?
> 
> I would like to see some of the old favorites back such a MRS. Inor and Inor and some of their friends return. Seemed like participation was higher and more active a few years ago. Just saying....
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


If they wanted you to know they were back, they would have told you.....


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> Once upon a time, a fellow named Mike started this board. A super guy; I can only pray he is doing well. A very few of you will remember him as MWhartman.
> 
> Mike sold the board to a group called Forum Foundry.
> 
> Y'all did know this forum was merely one of many owned by an evil, capitalist group of people who were looking to earn some income, right?
> 
> FF (FF, as in Forum Foundry, FFARL, FFADMIN, FF-DUH!) sold boards to another group of evil capitalists. Oh, my goodness! What does this mean???
> 
> They didn't have to say a thing. It wouldn't have meant a thing to the community had they said nothing. Conversations would have gone on as usual, but they felt the need to say hello. Damn them bastards! How dare they?
> 
> Sheesh.


You are absolutely correct Denton, it's just business as usual. But had they remained silent, they would have missed the personal and warm welcome wagon. Can't have that now can we?


----------



## BuckB

Denton said:


> Once upon a time, a fellow named Mike started this board. A super guy; I can only pray he is doing well. A very few of you will remember him as MWhartman.
> 
> Mike sold the board to a group called Forum Foundry.
> 
> Y'all did know this forum was merely one of many owned by an evil, capitalist group of people who were looking to earn some income, right?
> 
> FF (FF, as in Forum Foundry, FFARL, FFADMIN, FF-DUH!) sold boards to another group of evil capitalists. Oh, my goodness! What does this mean???
> 
> They didn't have to say a thing. It wouldn't have meant a thing to the community had they said nothing. Conversations would have gone on as usual, but they felt the need to say hello. Damn them bastards! How dare they?
> 
> Sheesh.


What ever happened to Hartman? He and I had our run-ins, but once we got to know each other a bit better, he was a GREAT guy! I know he had cancer, but I thought he was fighting it and winning. Then he just dropped off. I miss him a lot. If you have the chance, check in the backroom and send him an e-mail for me saying "hey" and ask him to stop by the orange.


----------



## Robb_b

I think we scared him a little. Well that or he got off work and found better stuff to do than argue with us. Lol!

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Auntie said:


> Hello Admin aka Phillip,
> 
> I am the crazy Auntie of the forum. I have a few questions, sorry if I seem a little daft but better daft than confused. Are you management or are you (the company you are with not you personally) buying the forum? Are you planning on any changes in the near future, if so what are the expected changes? Will the current moderators be our everyday contacts? Are you or any of your people interested in the prepping aspect of this forum or are you just management? Have you reviewed the forum, and are you familiar with the main posters?
> 
> Would it be possible for you to edit your name to Admin Phillip? I am old and forget names, hahaha.
> 
> Well that is all for now, welcome aboard even though you didn't follow forum guidelines with an official introduction.


Helena here, 
The whole community management team here at VS uses the same account so that we know what needs to be addressed and we have all information in one place. We work for VS which is the company that bought these sites from the previous company that owned them.

The mods and admins will stay the same, so the day to day management will be the same. We are just the new landlords and will help with anything the mods and admins need help with fixing. We are more support for the tech side then anything.

The team will in the next week or so post up an introduction about each team member and their name and one thing about themselves, and we will always update it when we get a new team member or loose one. So you know who we are. They will also always sign off with their name 

Helena


----------



## admin

SittingElf said:


> My concern with this is wanting an *ABSOLUTE* guarantee from the new owners that NO information about me...or especially my email or other personal info will be shared or sold outside of this forum...*EVER*!
> 
> Corporate entities that buy active and large forums like this one, often sell member lists with "interest" info to companies who are willing to pay big $$ for the leads, after which your email account and home mailbox are filled with unsolicited "offers". This also has serious issues with OPSEC.
> 
> Will the new administration commit to ABSOLUTE confidentiality, and guarantee that no information on ANY member will be shared outside of the walls of _*THIS*_ forum...EVER??


The law in Canada will not allow us to sell your personal information. So we are not legally allowed to. We also would not sell that sort of information.

We do use your information internally, but that is for a site newsletter or the like. We legally can use your information in anything that is run by our company, but don't we use it for the site and its health.

Now, there are 3rd party plug ins on VB sites that can grab your data, but we do not sell it to them or promote that. This is why we develop our own inside applications like mobile apps. To ensure our users information is safe!

We are in the business of managing forums, if we did something to hurt our integrity, we would loose our users and thus our business. Your privacy is very important to us.

Helena


----------



## Deebo

Deebo is like the honey badger. He don't give a shite. 
Deebo would like it if some peeps returned, like Meangreen and the Inor 's, but things change, people move on. 
One thing for sure, I met some cool friends a few summers ago, and continue to chit chat with them, be it on Facebook or texts .Or other websites. 
Ok, back to Deebo don't give a shite.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

azrancher said:


> Can I whisper this here... Survivalist Boards
> 
> Probably why most of us are here.
> 
> *Rancher*


It's why I am here.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Prepared One said:


> Open bar and free women.


I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## BuckB

Now that PF is owned by Canadians, does that mean that I can no longer make fun of Canadians here? That is one of my favorite activities. It is not that I dislike Canadians. It is just so fun to make fun of ya'll.

Note: As I write this, I am sitting in an office just outside of Ottawa.

P.S. Do you agree with me that poutine is one of the fundamental building blocks of the universe?


----------



## Auntie

admin said:


> Helena here,
> The whole community management team here at VS uses the same account so that we know what needs to be addressed and we have all information in one place. We work for VS which is the company that bought these sites from the previous company that owned them.
> 
> The mods and admins will stay the same, so the day to day management will be the same. We are just the new landlords and will help with anything the mods and admins need help with fixing. We are more support for the tech side then anything.
> 
> The team will in the next week or so post up an introduction about each team member and their name and one thing about themselves, and we will always update it when we get a new team member or loose one. So you know who we are. They will also always sign off with their name
> 
> Helena


Hello Helena. Thank you for the answers. The Admin account makes sense now.


----------



## admin

SAR-1L said:


> A) Sure, how long have you and the new management been invested in prepping?
> B) Or what is your background and experience that peaks your interest in ownership of this forum?
> C) Or is purely financial numbers for you?


My background is in working with online communities. I get asked this a lot and if I had a car for every time I was asked if I drove the car dedicated to the site I would have not be living in a postage stamp size apartment in the middle of a big city.



Dubyagee said:


> You people are buying everything. .


The company that owed this site along with many others sold them to the company I work for.



A Watchman said:


> Okay Phil,
> I'm gonna tell ya how it is straight up. We have kind of a ritual and expectations for first time posters here at PF ....... and I gotta tell ya, you have fell a little short. First of all, we like all newbies to post in the Intro thread and tell us a little about themselves &#8230;&#8230;.. not some corp they are affiliated with.
> You can start with:
> Why you are interested in prepping or a survival lifestyle?
> How far along are your preps and what are your strengths and weaknesses?
> Are you here to teach, learn, or just piss us off?
> After you tell us about yourself, we will weigh your responses for free entry into our conversations or decide if you must proceed with the newbie ritual. That's where we rough ya up a bit&#8230;&#8230;.just to see what you are made of and how thick skinned you are. Most never survive this Q&A, to post again here. Perhaps you can look at some of your responses from members here and see how you are doing. Maybe, you want to reconsider, back up and try again. You shoulda figured beforehand that we are pretty particular about who we hang out with at OUR PLACE, and with whom we share trade secrets learned by years of preparation. We call it OPSEC.
> Just to be fair &#8230;. I'll tell you up front a little about myself:
> I don't always play fair.
> I will not be politically correct about anything.
> I will not play nice.
> If I see a dumbass, idiot or coward &#8230;&#8230; I will call you out.
> If I hear bullshit or horseshit, I will name it. Note &#8230;.. Unless it's some personal hurling of my own.
> That should do it for starters, so speak up or at least tell a joke.
> A Watchman


Thanks for the heads up. If you have suggestions for how we can make the site better for you let me know.



New guy 101 said:


> And Phillip, seeing as there is new management, will folks with a lifetime ban under the previous owners be reviewed to discern if they where truly owing one or if it was purely a spiteful act by an embarrassed mode/admin/other?
> I would like to see some of the old favorites back such a MRS. Inor and Inor and some of their friends return. Seemed like participation was higher and more active a few years ago. Just saying....
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


The same people who banned them originally are still here so you might want to take that argument up with them.



Auntie said:


> Hello Admin aka Phillip,
> I am the crazy Auntie of the forum. I have a few questions, sorry if I seem a little daft but better daft than confused. Are you management or are you (the company you are with not you personally) buying the forum? Are you planning on any changes in the near future, if so what are the expected changes? Will the current moderators be our everyday contacts? Are you or any of your people interested in the prepping aspect of this forum or are you just management? Have you reviewed the forum, and are you familiar with the main posters?
> Would it be possible for you to edit your name to Admin Phillip? I am old and forget names, hahaha.
> Well that is all for now, welcome aboard even though you didn't follow forum guidelines with an official introduction.


We acquired a number of forums from one company and have had only so much time so far to make introductions. There are no major changes planned for the membership of any of these sites and I am very open to your ideas and suggestions of ways to improve the site. If it aint broke don't fix it is easy to throw around and really means nothing. If everyone here sat back and did nothing there would be no community.

-Philip


----------



## admin

BuckB said:


> Now that PF is owned by Canadians, does that mean that I can no longer make fun of Canadians here? That is one of my favorite activities. It is not that I dislike Canadians. It is just so fun to make fun of ya'll.
> 
> Note: As I write this, I am sitting in an office just outside of Ottawa.
> 
> P.S. Do you agree with me that poutine is one of the fundamental building blocks of the universe?


We are used to it, and find it quite funny 

Poutine is the best thing since sliced bread.

Helena


----------



## BuckB

admin said:


> We are used to it, and find it quite funny
> 
> Poutine is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Helena


Heretic! Poutine is WAY better than sliced bread! Haven't you ever heard the saying "Man cannot live by bread alone"? You will never hear the saying "Man cannot live by poutine alone"! Because you can!!!


----------



## Slippy

To the new owners;

These pleasantries are all sweet and shit, but can we please get back to bashing muslimes, illegals, socialists and otherwise mentally ill lib-taards?

Thanks.

Your new friend,

Slippy


----------



## SOCOM42

admin said:


> We are used to it, and find it quite funny
> 
> Poutine is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Helena


I had that a couple or three times, was staying at the Chateau Frontenac at the time.
Was on the weekend trips up there with wife during the World's fair 1969 and Expo 70.
Forgotten all about it till just now, forgot the trips also.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## azrancher

admin said:


> The company that owed this site along with many others sold them to the company I work for.
> 
> We acquired a number of forums from one company and have had only so much time so far to make introductions.


Thanks Phil, can you tell us what other sites you have acquired?

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

admin said:


> We are used to it, and find it quite funny
> 
> Helena


I think someone requested a pic of you in a bikini, did you just gloss over that?

*Rancher*


----------



## admin

BuckB said:


> Heretic! Poutine is WAY better than sliced bread! Haven't you ever heard the saying "Man cannot live by bread alone"? You will never hear the saying "Man cannot live by poutine alone"! Because you can!!!


hahahah I am definitely going to use that!!!

Helena


----------



## admin

azrancher said:


> I think someone requested a pic of you in a bikini, did you just gloss over that?
> 
> *Rancher*


If i responded to every post asking me for a pic, my day wold consist of posting pictures and not getting work done.

Helena


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

admin said:


> If i responded to every post asking me for a pic, my day wold consist of posting pictures and not getting work done.
> 
> Helena


You say that like it's a problem or something...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

BuckB said:


> Now that PF is owned by Canadians, does that mean that I can no longer make fun of Canadians here?


It's aboot time you did!


----------



## bigwheel

Busy ladies dont have time for that stuff. Good point. Thats prob why Hillary dont post many swim suit photos.


----------



## AquaHull

Dubyagee said:


> These Canadians bought XDtalk too.


What is an XD?


----------



## Jeep

Not so sure I am liking ll this acquisition of prepper sites


----------



## Dubyagee

AquaHull said:


> What is an XD?


Springfield Armory XD, XDm pistol.


----------



## azrancher

Jeep said:


> Not so sure I am liking ll this acquisition of prepper sites


I love it, it creates more prepper sites like... darksideboards

*Rancher*


----------



## alterego

admin said:


> My name is Philip, I work for VerticalScope.com. VerticalScope recently acquired prepperforums.net and will be taking over the management duties of the forum. Your familiar moderator and admin team will be the same people helping with the day to day forum management. We will primarily manage the technical functions of the site and support the mod team. Maintaining continuity as well as the spirit of the site is important to us. This means that little about the site will change for you the user while we continue to grow the community.
> 
> Over the next few days you will notice my team mates Helena and Kyle who will be helping me with the site announcements as well as members of our support team (they will introduce themselves in the site issues section). While we get to know the landscape of the forum and how things work we will be on hand to answer questions and get to know the unique needs of this community.
> 
> I will be working closely with the Admin/Mod team on ways we can help improve the order of things here and raise the level of your experience on prepperforums.net.
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


we can help improve the order of things here.. Papers please show me your papers.


----------



## SAR-1L

admin said:


> My background is in working with online communities. I get asked this a lot and if I had a car for every time I was asked if I drove the car dedicated to the site I would have not be living in a postage stamp size apartment in the middle of a big city.


So no background or interested in your population base. terrific this should go over like a uranium filled lead balloon. 
I was hoping that you would have at least been to a CERT class, or done some sort of 72 kit for yourself.

Just do us a favor, please try not to gut the entire site on your adventures of capitalism.


----------



## GTGallop

Ladies and gents - Change is the only constant. I've been here five-ish or so years and I've seen a lot of great people come, learn, contribute and leave. Some even stuck around. But the point is that the board has always been changing because people are the board. So don't let the change get you down. When it comes to this board, like anything else in life, you get out of it what you put into it.

But here in lies the rub. In addition to owning the software, servers, technical bits and baubles, they own the product. It is what people buy. Are you buying your membership here? No? Then what is the product? You. You are the product just like on Redit, Facebook, Google+, and any other forum / social media. If you are satisfied with what we get from each other then we stay. If you are unhappy having your thoughts, feelings, pictures preps, and other content that you share as the product that they sell to get ad dollars in here, then you can impact change by going elsewhere. But if you want to avoid being the product, then you have to set up your own server in your own house and run your own forum. Admittedly, prepping is a social en-devour and a stand alone private server is like one hand clapping.

For me? I've grown tired of most of the forums I frequent, and I haven't found new ones to replace them. I think I'm coming to an end of this phase of my life. Tired of sharing it all on the FB and other places. Truly love the people I've shared with, but I think the forum experience is dying out just like blogging did in the early/mid 2000's. I've slowly been kicking people off of FB and stopping other forums except here and a local private gun forum.

So I hope it's a phase and that changes here reinvigorate me. I'm actually kinda excited to see what Tickle Me Phil has tucked up his sleeve.


----------



## New guy 101

GTGallop said:


> Ladies and gents - Change is the only constant. I've been here five-ish or so years and I've seen a lot of great people come, learn, contribute and leave. Some even stuck around. But the point is that the board has always been changing because people are the board. So don't let the change get you down. When it comes to this board, like anything else in life, you get out of it what you put into it.
> 
> But here in lies the rub. In addition to owning the software, servers, technical bits and baubles, they own the product. It is what people buy. Are you buying your membership here? No? Then what is the product? You. You are the product just like on Redit, Facebook, Google+, and any other forum / social media. If you are satisfied with what we get from each other then we stay. If you are unhappy having your thoughts, feelings, pictures preps, and other content that you share as the product that they sell to get ad dollars in here, then you can impact change by going elsewhere. But if you want to avoid being the product, then you have to set up your own server in your own house and run your own forum. Admittedly, prepping is a social en-devour and a stand alone private server is like one hand clapping.
> 
> For me? I've grown tired of most of the forums I frequent, and I haven't found new ones to replace them. I think I'm coming to an end of this phase of my life. Tired of sharing it all on the FB and other places. Truly love the people I've shared with, but I think the forum experience is dying out just like blogging did in the early/mid 2000's. I've slowly been kicking people off of FB and stopping other forums except here and a local private gun forum.
> 
> So I hope it's a phase and that changes here reinvigorate me. I'm actually kinda excited to see what Tickle Me Phil has tucked up his sleeve.


I certainly feel you on that one. A friend invited me here back around the time of the great meltdown and the "If you complain about it, your banned for life" era.

Then he got the old heave ho with a lifetime ban, although I think he intentionally provoked it cause he said he told me he was leaving anyways and could no longer support or trust this site. I lurked off an on for 18 months not saying much. Other than a few old timers who pop in now and again...it looks like a rotating group of temporary tough guys and conversations dying on the vine. There used to be nightly, active conversation, good threads that taught stuff. Raucous debate on scenarios...dang I miss those days.
Anyways...I was asked to come back and check it out for a bit. Its not nearly as fun as it used to be. 
What can the new owners do that certain mods in the past already did...nothing really. Turn the power off seems to be about it. As far as I'm concerned, Hillary could own the site, for all I care. Its just an IP address to me since the glory days have passed...maybe they can come again... its a chance to watch some antics. I don't even really know anyone here anymore so, I have very little but my time invested here. IM an active member. There is not a lot that drives me to come back and comment as you can see by my low 200 posts in 18 months. I read a lot of the older threads...that was some funny stuff right there. Today, with so many folks using different screen names and multiple ones....its become more like those little amusement parks along the highway in a vacant field.... a few rides that remind of the bigger places....cost little to get in...and the rides look smaller up close. And like those places...the owners come and go...but its the same folks driving the trucks and moving the rides around, but you don't get the return costumers like the bigger places....just like a small fair ground...once you ridden the tilt-o-whirl, the polar express. And the zipper, there's not much more to do but throw darts at balloons, and try to win a stuffed monkey.
Well enough nostalgia....bring on the hookers and blow....I thought this was a party????


----------



## Mish

Restock the bar please!!! 
Oh and I want my own key!! Denton always hides it from me!! ^%#%$#$


----------



## GTGallop

New guy 101 said:


> There used to be nightly, active conversation, good threads that taught stuff. Raucous debate on scenarios...dang I miss those days.


Agreed - when I joined there was a gathering already in the works so I didn't get to go to that, then there was another annual gathering a year later. Moab Utah I think? Work prevented me from making that one. But I liked to see that kind of camaraderie where 20 or 30 people would all meet up for an unofficial convention. People were genuinely interested in learning and helping. After that there were monthly challenges - who can make an alcohol stove or tie three knots or make a bow drill.

Lately it has become a rolling political bitch session with keyboard warriors and new comers looking to sell lightly used but sanitized surplus gas masks from Ebola stricken regions of Africa. I just scanned the "Active Topics" tab and about 1/3 of them are prepping related.


----------



## admin

GTGallop said:


> Agreed - when I joined there was a gathering already in the works so I didn't get to go to that, then there was another annual gathering a year later. Moab Utah I think? Work prevented me from making that one. But I liked to see that kind of camaraderie where 20 or 30 people would all meet up for an unofficial convention. People were genuinely interested in learning and helping. After that there were monthly challenges - who can make an alcohol stove or tie three knots or make a bow drill.
> 
> Lately it has become a rolling political bitch session with keyboard warriors and new comers looking to sell lightly used but sanitized surplus gas masks from Ebola stricken regions of Africa. I just scanned the "Active Topics" tab and about 1/3 of them are prepping related.


What would you like to see to help with that? More challenges? Events? Change the structure so only some sections show in Active?

Kyle


----------



## OSOKILL

Mish said:


> Restock the bar please!!!
> Oh and I want my own key!! Denton always hides it from me!! ^%#%$#$


I never gave Denton a key if he is tellin ya he has one hes a lying to you haha


----------



## azrancher

GTGallop said:


> After that there were monthly challenges - who can make an alcohol stove or tie three knots or make a bow drill.


Is there really a Cave in Cave Creek?

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton

ffadmin said:


> I never gave Denton a key if he is tellin ya he has one hes a lying to you haha


Did you cause me to correct your spelling just to see if I would see it?


----------



## GTGallop

PF Keeps shitting the bed on me. I've even changed browsers from Chrome to Firefox and still having craptastic performance on this site (and only this site) so you'll have to pardon me if my response isn't as fluid and eloquent as it was the first few times I typed it out. I've had to start doing my replies in NotePad and then copying and pasting into PF.



admin said:


> What would you like to see to help with that? More challenges? Events? Change the structure so only some sections show in Active?
> 
> Kyle


Excellent question. I do appreciate you stepping out there to solicit feedback and gather ideas for improvements but I'm not sure this is one for leadership (Mods and Admins) to fix - at least not on the surface.

I don't expect you to be Julie the Cruise Ship Entertainment Director and come up with events, crafts and happy hour for us. My point is more around the people. Back about the time we created a few new forum folders like "The Bunker" and "SHTF in Prophecy" the board changed. Not because of the creation of these boards, but because our audience had changed and these were created to be accommodating. Things became acidic and a diversion was created. That's when the Prepper Forum brand started to change with the direction that the members were taking it.

We use to be a more prepping, canning, technical skills site centered around bush-craft, construction techniques, and minimalist living. When the newer forums were added, we moved away from a place where people could come for advice and education and became an outlet for people's frustration. The discussions became less instructional between people and more pontificating at people. That's when I noticed a lot of the old guard start to leave. Members weren't looking to interact only to be heard and supported with agreement. If there wasn't agreement it turned to dissension pretty quick.

So no - I don't expect you guys to coordinate roundups, come up with a prepper truth or dare, and moderate survival bingo matches or anything, but it would be nice to see us return to a skills based web site. Then we could attract the kind of people (and there are still some here so critical mass may be easy to achieve) that would want to create their own outings or challenges, etc. That's kind of a deep and odd way to explain it. If that doesn't make sense, I don't fault you.



azrancher said:


> Is there really a Cave in Cave Creek?
> 
> *Rancher*


Oh absolutely! It uh... well... It kinda depends on what your definition of a "cave" is. We have tons of Hohokam dwellings and ruins. You can find pottery and metate's along many of the creeks out here, and there are petroglyphs on the rocks - even in the cave. But the cave itself is more of a hollow niche in the side of a cliff. Spring waters flow out of it and there are petroglyphs in it but it's kind of a two man cave in the way that a two man tent it a tent. So think of it like a small vacation cave up in the foothills transition zone. Not your primary cave.


----------



## DARK1

Hi verticalscope, welcome ! Seems your team has expanded a bit, congrats on:
hkpro
m&p forum
m-14 firingline
sig talk
fn fourm
florida concealed cary forum
colt forum
tarusarmed
trapshooters
polarisfiles
newjerseyhunter
austinbassfishing
marlinowners
sniperfourms
theakforum nationalgunforum
defensive carry
airsoftsniper
preppers forum
xdtalk
waltherfourms
masscops
68forums 
to name a few, that should keep the team busy, best of luck !!!!


----------



## Rickity Plumber

admin said:


> My name is Philip,
> 
> If you have questions please let me know, I will do my best to answer you all as quickly and thoroughly as I can.
> 
> -Philip


Is this site now pro Hillary or Pro Trump? Can't be both.

Me, I value our Constitution words as the backbone of our Nation. Those that tear down the Constitution have no backbone.


----------



## Seneca

New owners eh? By the looks of DARK1's post you are very busy people.


----------



## Denton

> Back about the time we created a few new forum folders like "The Bunker" and "SHTF in Prophecy" the board changed


The Bunker area was created because members couldn't help but post inappropriate material that is unsuitable for ladies, gentlemen and children. That area is not picked up by search engines and is only visible to the members who choose to go into their settings and opt into it. As a mod, I have no option, so the threads are visible but I don't bother with them. If there is a problem there, people let me know.

SHTF in Prophesy was created so that those who wish to discuss prophetic topics that drive them to prepping can do so without other people going there to bash them, and to keep those topics from floating into other discussions.

The existence of these forums do not prevent people from discussing the prepping and survival topics you mentioned. I am with you; I would like a lot more discussion about those things. I came here because I was needing information. I believe it was a post by Leon which was picked up by the search engines that brought me to this board.

What I don't know is how to get people with the needed prepping and survival information to find and join the board. I wish I did. The old blood of the board has discussed as much as they know and have now settled into enjoying each other's internet company in the politics forum. Nothing at all wrong with that, but your point is well taken.


----------



## admin

DARK1 said:


> Hi verticalscope, welcome ! Seems your team has expanded a bit, congrats on:
> hkpro
> m&p forum
> m-14 firingline
> sig talk
> fn fourm
> florida concealed cary forum
> colt forum
> tarusarmed
> trapshooters
> polarisfiles
> newjerseyhunter
> austinbassfishing
> marlinowners
> sniperfourms
> theakforum nationalgunforum
> defensive carry
> airsoftsniper
> preppers forum
> xdtalk
> waltherfourms
> masscops
> 68forums
> to name a few, that should keep the team busy, best of luck !!!!


It's been plenty busy around here. 



GTGallop said:


> PF Keeps shitting the bed on me. I've even changed browsers from Chrome to Firefox and still having craptastic performance on this site (and only this site) so you'll have to pardon me if my response isn't as fluid and eloquent as it was the first few times I typed it out. I've had to start doing my replies in NotePad and then copying and pasting into PF.
> 
> Excellent question. I do appreciate you stepping out there to solicit feedback and gather ideas for improvements but I'm not sure this is one for leadership (Mods and Admins) to fix - at least not on the surface.
> 
> I don't expect you to be Julie the Cruise Ship Entertainment Director and come up with events, crafts and happy hour for us. My point is more around the people. Back about the time we created a few new forum folders like "The Bunker" and "SHTF in Prophecy" the board changed. Not because of the creation of these boards, but because our audience had changed and these were created to be accommodating. Things became acidic and a diversion was created. That's when the Prepper Forum brand started to change with the direction that the members were taking it.
> 
> We use to be a more prepping, canning, technical skills site centered around bush-craft, construction techniques, and minimalist living. When the newer forums were added, we moved away from a place where people could come for advice and education and became an outlet for people's frustration. The discussions became less instructional between people and more pontificating at people. That's when I noticed a lot of the old guard start to leave. Members weren't looking to interact only to be heard and supported with agreement. If there wasn't agreement it turned to dissension pretty quick.
> 
> So no - I don't expect you guys to coordinate roundups, come up with a prepper truth or dare, and moderate survival bingo matches or anything, but it would be nice to see us return to a skills based web site. Then we could attract the kind of people (and there are still some here so critical mass may be easy to achieve) that would want to create their own outings or challenges, etc. That's kind of a deep and odd way to explain it. If that doesn't make sense, I don't fault you.
> 
> Oh absolutely! It uh... well... It kinda depends on what your definition of a "cave" is. We have tons of Hohokam dwellings and ruins. You can find pottery and metate's along many of the creeks out here, and there are petroglyphs on the rocks - even in the cave. But the cave itself is more of a hollow niche in the side of a cliff. Spring waters flow out of it and there are petroglyphs in it but it's kind of a two man cave in the way that a two man tent it a tent. So think of it like a small vacation cave up in the foothills transition zone. Not your primary cave.


Is the site running slow for you or just timing out when you try to post? I want to diagnose this so I can help fix it.



Denton said:


> The Bunker area was created because members couldn't help but post inappropriate material that is unsuitable for ladies, gentlemen and children. That area is not picked up by search engines and is only visible to the members who choose to go into their settings and opt into it. As a mod, I have no option, so the threads are visible but I don't bother with them. If there is a problem there, people let me know.
> 
> SHTF in Prophesy was created so that those who wish to discuss prophetic topics that drive them to prepping can do so without other people going there to bash them, and to keep those topics from floating into other discussions.
> 
> The existence of these forums do not prevent people from discussing the prepping and survival topics you mentioned. I am with you; I would like a lot more discussion about those things. I came here because I was needing information. I believe it was a post by Leon which was picked up by the search engines that brought me to this board.
> 
> What I don't know is how to get people with the needed prepping and survival information to find and join the board. I wish I did. The old blood of the board has discussed as much as they know and have now settled into enjoying each other's internet company in the politics forum. Nothing at all wrong with that, but your point is well taken.


I am hoping we can really raise ranking of the site on search engines and bring people here who want to discuss/learn/share real and practical info.

-Philip


----------



## SOCOM42

More ranking, more hits.
It will take 10 min's to load all the advertiser crap then.
Will it be like some sites where 3/4 of the page is advertising, or like some where every fourth post slot is an ad?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

DARK1 said:


> Hi verticalscope, welcome ! Seems your team has expanded a bit, congrats on:
> hkpro
> m&p forum
> m-14 firingline
> sig talk
> fn fourm
> florida concealed cary forum
> colt forum
> tarusarmed
> trapshooters
> polarisfiles
> newjerseyhunter
> austinbassfishing
> marlinowners
> sniperfourms
> theakforum nationalgunforum
> defensive carry
> airsoftsniper
> preppers forum
> xdtalk
> waltherfourms
> masscops
> 68forums
> to name a few, that should keep the team busy, best of luck !!!!


i'm on 8 of those, and an a couple are favorites.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

admin said:


> Is the site running slow for you or just timing out when you try to post? I want to diagnose this so I can help fix it.
> 
> -Philip


Sometimes I will try to reply, and out of every 10 characters I type, maybe 2 will show on the screen.
Not every time, not even half the time, but often enough to be very irritating.

When this happens, I give up and go away. I refuse to spend ten minutes trying to enter two sentences.

This has been an on going problem for a while, not only for me, but others have complained as well.


----------



## SOCOM42

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sometimes I will try to reply, and out of every 10 characters I type, maybe 2 will show on the screen.
> Not every time, not even half the time, but often enough to be very irritating.
> 
> When this happens, I give up and go away. I refuse to spend ten minutes trying to enter two sentences.
> 
> This has been an ongoing problem for a while, not only for me, but others have complained as well.


Same with me.
Other times you hit the post button and nothing happens, hit the refresh and the post is there.


----------



## A Watchman

Here's the skinny on the deal....... to post effectively and at will, I keep either MS Word open in my task bar or Note Pad and paste to PF after typing. No issues any where else I frequent.


----------



## admin

SOCOM42 said:


> More ranking, more hits.
> It will take 10 min's to load all the advertiser crap then.
> Will it be like some sites where 3/4 of the page is advertising, or like some where every fourth post slot is an ad?


Not if you are logged into the site.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Sometimes I will try to reply, and out of every 10 characters I type, maybe 2 will show on the screen.
> Not every time, not even half the time, but often enough to be very irritating.
> When this happens, I give up and go away. I refuse to spend ten minutes trying to enter two sentences.
> This has been an on going problem for a while, not only for me, but others have complained as well.





SOCOM42 said:


> Same with me.
> Other times you hit the post button and nothing happens, hit the refresh and the post is there.


Could you tell me what browser you are using?

-Philip


----------



## SOCOM42

admin said:


> Not if you are logged into the site.
> 
> Could you tell me what browser you are using?
> 
> -Philip


????????????????????????????
Loaded with ads if a visitor????

Inet explorer or firefox.


----------



## SOCOM42

A Watchman said:


> Here's the skinny on the deal....... to post effectively and at will, I keep either MS Word open in my task bar or Note Pad and paste to PF after typing. No issues any where else I frequent.


At times when I know it will be long, I use AOL mail to do the same thing.
Otherwise, sometimes the page deletes itself and cannot be recovered.
Of course, that is after there is thirty lines typed out or 7/8 the page, whichever is greater.


----------



## admin

SOCOM42 said:


> ????????????????????????????
> Loaded with ads if a visitor????
> 
> Inet explorer or firefox.


Most forums look different when you are logged in.

Both IE and FF are behaving the same?

-Philip


----------



## SOCOM42

admin said:


> Most forums look different when you are logged in.
> 
> Both IE and FF are behaving the same?
> 
> -Philip


I know they look different.

Yea the same, one is resident on the laptop, the other on the desktop.


----------



## chemikle

SOCOM42 said:


> I know they look different.
> 
> Yea the same, one is resident on the laptop, the other on the desktop.


I will have grandchildren before IE logs me in


----------



## DARK1

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sometimes I will try to reply, and out of every 10 characters I type, maybe 2 will show on the screen.
> Not every time, not even half the time, but often enough to be very irritating.
> 
> When this happens, I give up and go away. I refuse to spend ten minutes trying to enter two sentences.
> 
> This has been an on going problem for a while, not only for me, but others have complained as well.


 Have you tried switching to a different type of editor interface in your general settings yet, this may help with that problem.


----------



## Smitty901

I have had no issue with the sight. None with logging in or page loading. I often log in from different wifi connections.


----------



## 8301

admin said:


> Could you tell me what browser you are using?
> 
> -Philip


Hi Philip, Personally I use windows explorer. It's not unusual for this site to go several days with extremely slow typing and lots of missing letters.


----------



## Arklatex

I don't have any problems with the site. But I don't access it with a cpu either. You dinosaurs need to replace the laptops. Computers can fit in your pocket now. Just saying.


----------



## SOCOM42

Arklatex said:


> I don't have any problems with the site. But I don't access it with a cpu either. You dinosaurs need to replace the laptops. Computers can fit in your pocket now. Just saying.


Yeah, then I will need a magnifying glass the size of a tablet to see it.

My cro-magnon hands won't work well on one either.


----------



## Arklatex

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, then I will need a magnifying glass the size of a tablet to see it.
> 
> My cro-magnon hands won't work well on one either.


----------



## SOCOM42

The magnifier you pictured is not big enough!
I use an Optivisor with #5 plate and a 2x loop.
Those pocket jobs like my kids are just to small.
The others do not apply to me though.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> The magnifier you pictured is not big enough!
> I use an Optivisor with #5 plate and a 2x loop.
> Those pocket jobs like my kids are just to small.
> The others do not apply to me though.


^^^ What he said.


----------



## admin

FoolAmI said:


> Hi Philip, Personally I use windows explorer. It's not unusual for this site to go several days with extremely slow typing and lots of missing letters.


If you go into your settings there will be an option called compatibility, is this site on your compatibility list? If not, please hit the add button when you look

Kyle


----------



## New guy 101

Arklatex said:


> I don't have any problems with the site. But I don't access it with a cpu either. You dinosaurs need to replace the laptops. Computers can fit in your pocket now. Just saying.


Thats crap advise...I like my computers like my women....either on my lap or sitting under my desk. And I like my keyboards big and my mouse needs a tail, not one of them red light dohickies...I'm talking a rolling ball style that starts to get a click in it after it gets a little dirty and you gotta scrape the gunk off the little roller bars.

I love the sound a dot matrix printer makes...and the sound of tearing along that perforated line...a real mans computer system....1200 baud dial up to a BBS and hearing that lil modem make that squeal and squelch...gratifying baby...gratifying.... 8 megs of ram with a 40 MB HARDDRIVE AND A 5 1/4 FLOPPY DISK DRIVE BAY. Can anyone here remember the A: drive???? And loading 28 gazillion disks to load your OS? Screens gave off two colors off white and green....Manly shit for manly men....not those wuss ass androids or Iphones. Those are for talking and texting....


----------



## Dubyagee

This company is owned by a Canadian newspaper that is almost bankrupt.


----------



## SOCOM42

101, I remember when the disc was 12" diameter and sat on top.
Also learned me on big blue in 1971.
Started with a 600 baud modem with an IBM XT PC.
Mine has an A and a B drive, It is still here, has not been on in 25 years.
Use to dial up two mainframes which I had timeshare, MIT, and Cincinnati Milacron.
Some of that early dialup was with a Teletype Corp. ASR 33 dumb terminal, even used the AUTOVON lines at times.
Solutions were on 8 bit perforated tape, and printed on continuous 8" roll. 
Times have changed.


----------



## Smitty901

Dubyagee said:


> This company is owned by a Canadian newspaper that is almost bankrupt.


 So they have a lot in common with this whole country.


----------



## New guy 101

Dubyagee said:


> This company is owned by a Canadian newspaper that is almost bankrupt.





Smitty901 said:


> So they have a lot in common with this whole country.


My nomination for witty retort of the day!!!!!


----------



## MI.oldguy

I have no issues with this or any other site,some are slightly slow sometimes but,60 meg speed is a plus and,adblock plus is wonderful.7 ads blocked at this very moment.I only use a pc on any site,post in real time,no prediction.dont have to copy and paste from word pad or etc..my android phone can access anywhere but I face a byte challenge with my plan.

By the way,on a smart phone,there is a thing called ZOOM you old folks.Now,don't chew on me by calling you old folks,I am 60 but you have to keep up with the times or be eclipsed.


----------



## BuckB

MI.oldguy said:


> I have no issues with this or any other site,some are slightly slow sometimes but,60 meg speed is a plus and,adblock plus is wonderful.7 ads blocked at this very moment.I only use a pc on any site,post in real time,no prediction.don't have to copy and paste from word pad or etc..my android phone can access anywhere but I face a byte challenge with my plan.
> 
> By the way,on a smart phone,there is a thing called ZOOM you old folks.Now,don't chew on me by calling you old folks,I am 60 but you have to keep up with the times or be eclipsed.


I prefer to slash windmills with my sword!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

admin said:


> Not if you are logged into the site.
> 
> Could you tell me what browser you are using?
> 
> -Philip


Microsoft Edge, Windows 10.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I don't have a Smart Phone, just a dumb old flip phone. In fact, it is a pay-as-you-go deal.

The ONLY reason I upgraded from my IBM Think Pad running Windows XP is a new HP lap top was donated to me to use in my work for a veterans organization. I certainly would never have bought one.

Oh yeah, I like revolvers and steel & wood rifles, too.


----------



## admin

rice paddy daddy said:


> Microsoft Edge, Windows 10.


Got it. I am putting this all together to try to replicate this all. 
-Philip


----------



## azrancher

SOCOM42 said:


> Use to dial up two mainframes which I had timeshare, MIT, and Cincinnati Milacron.


Dial up, you guys are a joke, boxes of 80 column cards dropped off at the computer center to run your job, oh by the way they sold computer time to the local businesses...

1971.

*Rancher *


----------



## admin

Hey all since it's gotten quiet around here I'm going to close this thread. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to pm us or if you see any issues please post them here *Site Recommendations, Questions, and Support* and we'll get back to you asap.
-Philip


----------

